# Pixeliger Fotodruck - woran liegt es?



## Molfas (30. Juni 2005)

Ich leider derzeit unter einem Rätsel. Meine Kamera ist eine Olympus 5050zoom,
mein Drucker ein Canon i950. Beide Geräte sind zu gut, als daß mein Problem
mangelnde Qualität der Komponenten als Ursache haben könnte...

Die Fotos werden in Photoshop bearbeitet, 72dpi Screen- und 300dpi Druck-Auflösung
sind eingestellt. Die Fotos sehen auf dem Bildschirm auch klasse aus!
Wenn ich sie dann aber ausdrucke, sind sie eigenartig geriffelt :-(
Zwar nur aus der Nähe erkennbar, aber das ist ja so oder so schlimm genug  
Und ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, woran das liegen könnte!
Könnte mir da ein erfahrener Foto-Drucker vielleicht helfen


----------



## Molfas (30. Juni 2005)

Kleiner Zusatz:
Ich hab jetzt mal eines der Fotos in PS vergrößert und, in der Tat, es ist
auch da schon sehr, sehr pixelig!
Woran kann denn das um Himmels Willen liegen


----------



## Molfas (30. Juni 2005)

Hat sich erledigt, hab das Problem selber gelöst :suspekt:


----------

